
DangSan: Scalable Use-After-free Detection [pdf] - gbrown_
http://www.cs.vu.nl/~giuffrida/papers/dangsan_eurosys17.pdf
======
sbierwagen
Link to code:
[https://github.com/vusec/dangsan](https://github.com/vusec/dangsan)

